# Mazzer Robus Electronics troubleshooting



## homegrownhamilton (Jun 13, 2012)

We just got our first industrial grade grinder...and to much disappointment, it doesn't work. It is second hand, so of course I'm unable to call the dealer. It apparently wasn't used, and looks that way.

the problem I'm faced with though, is the digital electronics don't turn on, even though the power light lights up...so I'm unable to dose because the grinder operates on this electronic mechanism.

Is there a step in the setup that I'm missing that any one can think of? because it seems like a very straight forward plug in and go set up, and if I'm getting power at the base, then I'm lead to believe that its the electronics that are malfunctioning...unless I've just missed something.

the help is much appreciated


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Having taken a big Mazzer apart , the electronics are pretty simple. You might just have a loose wire in there?


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

But is this the Robur E i.e. with the digital controls on top of the Doserless chamber.

If so its possible these additional controls introduce a lot more potential for faults

Did it come with the manual...if not a quick search online or some vide e.g.





 might help.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Have a look here http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/mazzer-robur-electrical-problems-t5044.html


----------

